
The Pmarca Guide to Startups, Part 3: "But I don't know any VCs!" - elq
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/06/the-pmarca-gu-1.html
======
gyro_robo
The Andreessen guide: Have Jim Clark find _you_.

_Marc: You may not know me, but I'm the founder and former

chairman of Silicon Graphics. As you may have read in the

press lately, I'm leaving SGI. I plan to form a new company.

I would like to discuss the possibility of your joining me._

------
brett
Andreessen's a national treasure.

